# J. Reilly Lewis, Rest in Peace



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/style/wp/2016/06/10/rip-j-reilly-lewis-1944-2016/

I didn't know him personally, but my brother, who used to play with the Washington Bach Consort, did. I was lucky enough to see Maestro Lewis conduct a couple of the performances in which my brother played. While I know little about conducting, it was obvious to me that the maestro was extremely talented; he also seemed like a kind man. I do remember him getting quite emotional at his farewell performance with the Bach Consort, in 2011 or so.

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bellinilover said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/style/wp/2016/06/10/rip-j-reilly-lewis-1944-2016/
> 
> I didn't know him personally, but my brother, who used to play with the Washington Bach Consort, did. I was lucky enough to see Maestro Lewis conduct a couple of the performances in which my brother played. While I know little about conducting, it was obvious to me that the maestro was extremely talented; he also seemed like a kind man. I do remember him getting quite emotional at his farewell performance with the Bach Consort, in 2011 or so.
> 
> May he rest in peace.


Must be a U.S thing, never heard of the man.
Every death too young is horrible, alas, fact off life.


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Must be a U.S thing, never heard of the man.
> Every death too young is horrible, alas, fact off life.


He wasn't young, Mr. Pugg. 71. He lived a long, and probably, fulfilling life. To those who knew his works, they should celebrate his death by hearing his legacy. Much akin to Harnoncourt's death really.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Herrenvolk said:


> He wasn't young, Mr. Pugg. 71. He lived a long, and probably, fulfilling life. To those who knew his works, they should celebrate his death by hearing his legacy. Much akin to Harnoncourt's death really.


My grandfather is 88 and still feeling young.


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

Pugg said:


> My grandfather is 88 and still feeling young.


"feeling" young. Dying at 70 is certainly no youth. A very long inning.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Herrenvolk said:


> "feeling" young. Dying at 70 is certainly no youth. A very long inning.


As always a matter of opinion.:tiphat:


----------

